

Bill Gates @ World Economic Forum: A new view for entrepreneurship - ashwinl
http://online.wsj.com/public/article_print/SB120113473219511791.html

======
ashwinl
Full Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql-Mtlx31e8>

Text of Speech:
[http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/exec/billg/speeches/2008/...](http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/exec/billg/speeches/2008/01-24WEFDavos.mspx)

Why you should watch/read: "The potential of a big financial return for
innovation unleashes a broad set of talented people in pursuit of many
different discoveries. This system, driven by self-interest, is responsible
for the incredible innovations that have improved so many lives."

